# Ausgabebuffer von ttys löschen



## melmager (18. September 2004)

Der Betreff sagt eigendlich schon alles ..
Ich suche eine Möglichkeit den Ausgabebuffer einer seriellen Schnittstelle zu leeren

Hat da einer eine Idee ?

zur Not muss ich wohl ein Mini C Programm schreiben :-(


----------

